# Doctors



## amackay (May 2, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a doctor in episkopi just a gp will do.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

amackay said:


> Can anyone recommend a doctor in episkopi just a gp will do.


As no-one has been able to help with a doctor in Episkopi, I recommend Dr Iliada Gavrielidou a lady GP who is experienced and British trained and has a clinic twice a week in Kolossi above the Outlet shop (Monday morning and Thursday afternoon). Tel 25100688.


----------

